# limping havanese



## fiona (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a 9 month old havanese. She has been limping on and off on her back left leg. A couple of times she held up her front left leg for a few hours and cried right after she started holding it up. She also stretches a lot and acts like she is stiff when she first gets up but not too much. Overall, she is a happy, active puppy, but we do have to be careful when we pick her up or she sometimes yelps. I'm not sure if she is just a baby or if there is a real problem. Has anyone had this happen with their havanese. She is going to the vet on the 12th so I wanted to gather as much info as I could before that. Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like a luxating patella to me,but I have no experience with it at all. I believe there are threads on here about that though if you search for "patellas" perhaps...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have only known one puppy to limp seriously and it ended up being a luxating patella as well. I hope it isn't but I would get her to the vet asap.

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Is there any chance she may have been accidentally stepped on or injured? Or did it just start happening without an apparent cause?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

My first hav had luxating patellas in both hind legs. She would occasionally limp when one went "out". She would actually put it back in herself by stretching her hind leg out behind her. Is that what your dog is doing? I never had to have surgery on her, but there is a surgical procedure that can be done if it is a high grade of luxation. My first hav never would jump up on the couch, bed, etc., and I had stairs to help her up and down on things. I always lifted her into the car. I would have your Havanese checked ASAP by the vet, as the manipulation test is easy and can be done in the office.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Our previous dog, Not a Hav, had a lax petella(s). She too could put both of them back into socket on her own, which was good, and her with small size - she was 12 lbs- the Dr. said that odds are if she could put it back into socket on her own, she probably would do fine without surgery. Compared to a big dog and all the weight that would bare on it daily. He recommened a joint supplement called Cosequin, which I used up until she passed away last summer to help ease the ill effects and keep her ligiment and such from what I perceived as 'wearing' away. It was a tablet form I broken in half. She ate it by itself with no problems.

BUt yes, have the vet check her pads, knee area for any injuries, of course! My friend had a dog with a splinter that sort of reacted like you described.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

oh, I just thought of something else you may want to check with your Vet. If of course, he doesn't find anything from injury or patellas....

My parents dog started acting funny. Just like you described. Holding her legs, seemed sort of stiff and yelped with picked up. The vet tested her for Lymes disease and she was positive. We live in Wisconsin.

I can't tell from your profile where you are from, so I am not sure if Lyme is in your area. But last resort, you can mention it and see what they say. Hopefully is not, it is costly for yearly testing and meds, but just a thought to ask if you are in a Lyme carrier area.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with any of this but hope that your vet gets to the root of the problem....hugs to your little one!!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

momof2 said:


> oh, I just thought of something else you may want to check with your Vet. If of course, he doesn't find anything from injury or patellas....
> 
> My parents dog started acting funny. Just like you described. Holding her legs, seemed sort of stiff and yelped with picked up. The vet tested her for Lymes disease and she was positive. We live in Wisconsin.
> 
> I can't tell from your profile where you are from, so I am not sure if Lyme is in your area. But last resort, you can mention it and see what they say. Hopefully is not, it is costly for yearly testing and meds, but just a thought to ask if you are in a Lyme carrier area.


great advice! Lyme acts that way too. Blood work for several concerns would be a good idea if nothing obvious is found in an exam.


----------



## ypoole (Jan 13, 2007)

Fiona,
Sounds like she might have pulled or torn her ACL. This is the Anterior Cruciate Ligament and you must keep her quiet and as still as possible until you see your vet. Try and get her in asap.
Yvonne
"www.chicadorohavanese.blogspot.com"


----------



## fiona (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. She just started limping one day and it does seem to come and go. She does lay with her legs out behind her. I am thinking it is a hip or patella problem. Thank you so much.


----------

